# Advice for Malaysia if anyone can



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi,

I know this is the Singapore board, but there isn't one for Malaysia so thought someone on here may be able to help.

What would be a good salary for a good level of expat living in KL? I realise Malaysia is miles cheaper than the UK to live but I need to be able to save an amount of money to make it worthwhile coming over fully/

Thanks


----------



## Last_one_out (Mar 17, 2010)

SBP said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know this is the Singapore board, but there isn't one for Malaysia so thought someone on here may be able to help.
> 
> ...


I have the same query... anyone able to help?


----------



## Jessica_Williams (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi! There's actually an existing thread about this on this site:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/malaysia-expat-forum/26859-professional-salaries-kl.html

A bit old but hopefully might be of some help.


----------

